# Téléchargement entier du cloud sans raison ...



## themist (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour à tous

je m'interroge, je viens de changer de Mac et je remarque que quand j'ai modifié des paramètres iCloud, celui-ci s'amuse à télécharger tout le cloud (même les dossiers qui sont en fait uniquement sur le Cloud !) alors que je n'ai absolument rien demandé ... Du coup là je vois tous mes dossiers de travail avec l'icone "en téléchargement" et accéder à certains fichiers est impossible ...

Cela m'était déjà arrivé sur mon ancien mac. Après avoir modifié un paramètre ... le cloud a tout téléchargé pour ... tout uploadé à nouveau.

Du coup la mémoire SSD de mon mac est en train d'augmenter jusqu'à saturation pour aucune raison !!

Pourquoi ? Que faire ?


Merci pour vos lumières.

Macbook Air M1 2020
Big Sur


----------



## ericse (8 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas de "dossiers uniquement sur iCloud", mais tu peux lui demander de ne télécharger que l'icône des fichiers les moins utilisés avec l'option "Optimiser le stockage du Mac"


----------



## themist (11 Juin 2021)

D'accord, merci pour cette réponse rapide ! 

J'ai une toute dernière question : je remarque cependant que je suis maintenant obligé de faire un clic-droit -> télécharger pour accéder à mes fichiers icloud alors qu'auparavant, le téléchargement était automatique avec un simple double-clic ... Impossible de rétablir cela ... 

À quoi serait-ce dû ?


----------

